# Polaroid manipulation question



## aibohfobia (Jul 29, 2008)

I was browsing through flickr when I stumbled on this guy's photos, I find his pictures are very intruging and I'd like to know what kind of manipulation/process he used to create such great images. I don't think he transferred (thought this was only possible with colour film) or something but I've got no idea what else he could've done.
http://flickr.com/photos/pierrehebert/2400692740/in/photostream/

Please help!


----------



## ann (Jul 29, 2008)

i think it is 55 polariod  which is 4x5 negative film. either printed showing the rebate and then the was print scanned and a plugin frame added, or scanned the negative and did some pp in an editing program.

55 was a lovely film .....sigh


----------



## aibohfobia (Jul 30, 2008)

He shot his photos in 665 film, don't think he used his computer for editing whatsoever, I have a polaroid-art book here, and there is more of this.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 30, 2008)

665 is the smaller, pack version of 55. 665 is also out of production, and Fuji don't make an equivalent material. Why not just use medium format or large format B&W negative material, and experiment with the processing to get the tonality you would like?

Best,
Helen


----------



## aibohfobia (Jul 30, 2008)

I know 665 film is out of production (plenty on eBay though), and I don't really care what film he used. I'm just very curious what it is that makes his edges look kinda burned/overflood with acid + the whole 'look' of his photos.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 3, 2008)

He might have just rubbed the emulsion at some point during the process.  Perhaps not these images, but lightly rubbing the emulsion can have a strange affect on the final image.  Read about it in either View Camera or Lenswork a few years ago.  Always wanted to give it a go, just never got around to it I guess.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 4, 2008)

aibohfobia said:


> I know 665 film is out of production (plenty on eBay though), and I don't really care what film he used. I'm just very curious what it is that makes his edges look kinda burned/overflood with acid + the whole 'look' of his photos.



We've been trying to tell you that it's the film he used - the edges of the negative have that sort of a look.

Best,
Helen


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 4, 2008)

Might have rubbed in from the edges for kind of a softening effect kinda thing.  The possibilitird are limitless.


----------

